# Fake Money



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Even in our own countries counterfeit currency is or can be a problem. How much more in a foreign country where we really have no idea? 
So now, the Philippine government is warning of the increase of counterfeit money that is making it's way onto the streets and how to detect the bogus bills.

Follow the story here Also an additional story Here.
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Fake Peso's look real*



Jet Lag said:


> Even in our own countries counterfeit currency is or can be a problem. How much more in a foreign country where we really have no idea?
> So now, the Philippine government is warning of the increase of counterfeit money that is making it's way onto the streets and how to detect the bogus bills.
> 
> Follow the story here Also an additional story Here.
> {Philippine Daily Inquirer}


The peso bills look very real even the water marks the only issue seems to be that it's a little smooth and the numbers might be a little fuzzy, eventually those two area's could be improved on. 

Grocery clerk used a pen at a store but unsure what this does and maybe I should get one of those pens and there again IAW article they aren't 100 percent.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> The peso bills look very real even the water marks the only issue seems to be that it's a little smooth and the numbers might be a little fuzzy, eventually those two area's could be improved on.
> 
> Grocery clerk used a pen at a store but unsure what this does and maybe I should get one of those pens and there again IAW article they aren't 100 percent.



US bills, not sure about PI but probably the same (?), aren't printed on wood based paper. Most counterfeit bills are and the pen is an iodine solution that reacts to that type of paper. Can get a pen on Amazon for 5 bucks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Validate Bills*



cvgtpc1 said:


> US bills, not sure about PI but probably the same (?), aren't printed on wood based paper. Most counterfeit bills are and the pen is an iodine solution that reacts to that type of paper. Can get a pen on Amazon for 5 bucks.


Should be able to, I'm thinking something local might be more reasonable, some of my bills have pen markings on them, so I will check with the grocery stores and find out what they use, also noticed some have mini UV lights.


----------



## leebeme0327 (Apr 13, 2014)

You can pick up a counterfeit backlight at any CDR king! I think I remember them being around 350 peso


----------

